# [i5 2500k + Mugen 2 rev b] Differenz bei Coretemps



## Lorkhi (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo, habe meinem recht neuen PC einen Mugen Spendiert:

Mainboard: Asrock p67 pro3
CPU: intel core i5 2500k (standardtakt, Übertaktung z.Z. imo unnötig, doch man weiß ja nie *hust*)
Graka: Gigabyte GTX570 OC
NT: Antec Truepower New 550W
RAM: 8GB RAM (von corsair, genaue bezeichnung habe ich gerade wieder vergessen, wird aber wohl eh unwichtig sein)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB

Zur Belüftung:
2x Silentwings Pure 120mm (1x Front Reinsaugen und 1x hinten rausblasen)
Mugen 2 rev b
Windforce auf der Graka
Und der Netzteillüfter halt

Bild: IMG_0095.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Habe mal mit Realtemp + prime 95 Einen Lasttest gestartet. Im Idle liege ich je nach Raumtemperatur zwischen 29-33°C. Als es neulich sauschwül war max. 38°C

Zimmertemperatur: Hätte ich ein Zimmerthermometer, hätte ich eine eindeutige Antwort. Draußen sind es etwa 22°C viel kälter/wärmer fühlt es sich hier nicht an

Nun zum Test (Bild): cores.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Die Temps erscheinen mir etwas hoch, doch was mich ins Grübeln bringt, ist der (unter Last) Core 3, welcher zwischen 8-10°C Wärmer ist als die anderen. Ist da irgendwas bedenklich? Der Lüfter ist fest angeschraubt. WLP ist die von Scythe. Habe sie ziemlich dünn aufgetragen und verstrichen (blieb noch Rest für min. 1 weitere Montage in der Tüte, sofern sie nicht längst angetrocknet ist)

Wie heiß darf ich den i5 2500k überhaupt werden lassen (also über längere Zeit beim Zocken)?

Bin auf dem Gebiet ein ziemlicher Anfänger, ist der erste PC, den ich selbst zusammengebaut (ok, ich wurde hier auch ein wenig beraten ;P) habe und dementsprechend der Erste, wo ich ganze besonders hinschaue.


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2011)

Nimm mal CoreTemp.

Die Temp sollte max. ca. 75°C @ Prime sein, also noch ok.
Ich finde 67°C etwas hoch, allerdings sind 1,25V Vcore auch recht hoch.
Die Cores haben oft unterschiedliche Temps 8-10° sind aber auch recht viel.
Meist um 5-6° .

Ist also schwer zu sagen ob es optimal ist.
Ich drück den Kühler nach WLP erst mal auf die CPU und überprüfe dann den Abdruck.
Den Mugen kann man auch leicht verkannten.

Wie waren die Temps vor dem Mugen ?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Juni 2011)

Die Temperaturunterschiede sind normal, mein Q9550 hatte teilweise Unterschiede von mehr als 10°, mein jetziger i5 ist auch nicht viel besser, da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Lorkhi (11. Juni 2011)

Habe das Ding nur kurz mit einem Loki betrieben. Dieser knallte jedoch mit 2800rpm drauf um das Ergebnis zu erreichen. 

Mal mit Coretemp:
Der 3. Kern schwankt zwischen 64-65° (unterschied liegt noch immer bei ~8°C). Wenn ich den mal ne Stunde laufen lasse, wird er wohl selbiges Ergebnis liefern.



			
				steinschock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 67°C etwas hoch, allerdings sind 1,25V Vcore auch recht hoch.


Sollte man da irgendwas runtersetzen? Habe an Spannungen nichts geändert. Auch so habe ich nie was geändert, außer dass ich mal Testweise kurz den Multiplikator erhöht hatte (lediglich auf 36)



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Die Temperaturunterschiede sind normal, mein  Q9550 hatte teilweise Unterschiede von mehr als 10°, mein jetziger i5  ist auch nicht viel besser, da muss man sich keine Sorgen  machen.


Ok, danke.


Aber die maximalen 68°C sind also letztendlich unbedenklich? (habe ich durch Zocken nie erreicht, nur halt mit prime)

Zur Sicherheit werde ich mir demnächst auch mal die WLP nochmal anschauen...(ich hasse die Montage des Mugen)


----------



## steinschock (11. Juni 2011)

Kommt drauf an 

Mit weniger Vcore hast du niedrigere Temps, allerdings kommt es aufs MB an ob dann Eist , Speedstep noch geht.
Mit 1,25V sind meist um 4,0GHz drin, @ Stock sollte auch 1,1-1,2V reichen.

Ist aber alles unbedenklich da du "normal" unter 60°C bleiben wirst.


----------



## Lorkhi (11. Juni 2011)

Kam gerade mal auf die Idee im UEFI mal die Default-Werte zu laden, da mich dein Kommentar zum Vcore doch irritiert hat.  Folge: VCore ist um über 0,5V gesunken und mein absoluter Spitzenwert liegt beim bösen 3.Core bei 62°C. Dabei habe ich da vorher nie was geändert. Außer halt für wenige Minuten den Multiplikator um 2... 

Vielleicht gibt der Mugen 2 auch einfach nicht mehr her (zumindest in meinem Gehäuse und wie man sieht sind die Gehäuselüfter etwas gedrosselt)


----------



## thescythe (11. Juni 2011)

Du solltest mal den VCORE Ausloten, dass würde auch sich bei den Temps bemerkbar machen !

8° Unterschied sind keine Seltenheit, dass ist jammern auf hohen Niveau, hier mit meinen i7-2600, gekühlt mit Genesis@2x140 Bequiet :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattinator (11. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte auch erst, dass knapp 10 Grad Delta (bei meinem Core 2 Quad Xeon 3380) normal sind. Dann habe ich bei den hohen Außentemperaturen mal ein wenig am Kühler gewackelt und gemerkt, dass er im stehenden Tower leicht nach unten gekippt ist (nicht sichtbar). Ich habe den Kühler dann mit Kabelbinder etwas am Gehäuse justiert und die Temperaturen unterscheiden sich nur noch um max. 2 Grad. D.h., die Temperatur des vorher knapp 10 Grad heißeren Kerns ist um diesen Betrag gesunken. Die Befestigung des Mugen am Sockel 1155 wird sicher besser sein als bei meinem Groß Clock'ner, aber probier mal, wie die Temps bei waagerecht liegendem Tower sind.


----------



## Lorkhi (11. Juni 2011)

Differenz bleibt gleich. Wollte erst schreiben, dass sich die temps im liegenden Gehäuse insgesamt um 2 Grad verbessert haben, doch im Revisionstest im stehenden Gehäuse bekam ich das gleiche Ergebnis...hat sich immerhin zum Abend etwas abgekühlt.

ABer der Mugen sitzt auch ziemlich fest. Der bewegt sich nur bei zusätzlichem Druck um etwa einen Millimeter und dabei handelt es sich denke ich mal eher um das Mainboard, welches "mitarbeitet"
*

*@theskythe
Danke, habe nun aufgehört mir sorgen zu machen^^
*
**http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/56572-thescythe.html*


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2011)

Problem war das du den Multi ehöht hast, das ist OC da reicht auch 2sek. 
Wenn der Vcore auf Auto steht wird der erhöht.

Der screen von theskythe zeigt ja was geht wenn man es manuel macht.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Juni 2011)

also irgendwas haut bei Dir nicht...weil 1.25V ist echt schon hoch...vorallem im Idle bei 3.4GHz, was haste denn im Bios eingestellt? Die Temps sind ja auch heftig.
Häng Dir mal nen Bild von mir an...hab nen Asrock Extreme 4 mit 2500K und dem Mugen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Unter Last habe ich 1.2V mit max 58° bei 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Lorkhi (12. Juni 2011)

Im Bios stehen inzwischen nur noch die Default Werte.

In Axtu entspricht das wohl dem: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe da selbst manuell nichts weiter eingestellt, würde mir z.Z. auch das Knowhow für fehlen. Nach dem Laden haben der Default-Werte haben sich die Temps zwar verbessert (höchster Wert 62°C, dann schien der Lüfter etwa 100rpm schneller zu zu laufen und es waren beim heißesten Core 59°C beim Standardtakt. Unter lasst erhöht sich der Vcore auf 1,193V. Jetzt gerade, wo ich hier Schreibe, liegt er bei 0,956V.

edit
Hier ein paar Fotos aus dem UEFI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorkhi (12. Juni 2011)

Ich bitte den Doppelpost zu entschuldigen, doch ich muss was klarstellen. Das Temperaturproblem hat sich erledigt:

Die WLP hatte sich nicht richtig verteilt. Ich riss meinen Mut zusammen, demontierte mein Schätzchen nocheinmal und sah mir die Kontakfläche des Mugen an...überall war WLP, nur im Zentrum war ein "Loch". Da ich den Rest der Scythe-WLP noch aufbewahrte und sie zum Glück noch nicht eintrocknete, habe ich nocheinmal einen Punkt ins Zentrum gesetzt und holla, ungeahnte Werte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin wohl nun der Präzedenzfall, dass man statt zu viel, auch zu wenig WLP verwenden kann. Tja, lernen durch Schmerz. Danke an alle, die mir geholfen haben...wieder was gelernt.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Juni 2011)

Lorkhi schrieb:


> Ich bitte den Doppelpost zu entschuldigen, doch ich muss was klarstellen. Das Temperaturproblem hat sich erledigt:
> 
> Die WLP hatte sich nicht richtig verteilt. Ich riss meinen Mut zusammen, demontierte mein Schätzchen nocheinmal und sah mir die Kontakfläche des Mugen an...überall war WLP, nur im Zentrum war ein "Loch". Da ich den Rest der Scythe-WLP noch aufbewahrte und sie zum Glück noch nicht eintrocknete, habe ich nocheinmal einen Punkt ins Zentrum gesetzt und holla, ungeahnte Werte:
> 
> ...


das sind immer noch 20° zuviel mindest. du mußt die alte doch erst mal runter machen..und dann eine dünne! schicht auf der cpu verteilen...möglichst gleichmäßig..probier das noch mal.


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2011)

?? Ich geh davon aus das es @ Last (Vcore 1,2V) war dan ist es OK.


----------



## Lorkhi (12. Juni 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> das sind immer noch 20° zuviel mindest. du mußt die alte doch erst mal runter machen..und dann eine dünne! schicht auf der cpu verteilen...möglichst gleichmäßig..probier das noch mal.


 20°C zu viel bei Vollast? Der Mugen ist bestimmt ein guter Kühler, doch ich glaube nicht, dass der zaubern kann. Nur fals das falsch rüberkam: 51-53 Grad hatte ich, als prime auf die CPU reinprügelte, nicht im Idle (da habe ich ~28-31°C). Die WLP ist mir ausgegangen, da rühre ich nichts mehr an, bis die Feiertage vorbei sind und ich ggf. neue kaufen kann^^


----------



## steinschock (12. Juni 2011)

Lass es besser wird es kaum,
 eher mehr OC da Vcore am meisten ausmacht und mit 1,2V auch locker 4,0GHz gehen.


----------

